# Duracion de una bateria de coche



## thelscIVRF (Ago 24, 2007)

ola me gustaria saber como calcular la duracion de una bateria sabiendo la carga k se le va a poner

quiero poner un foco halogeno de 12 volt. que tiene una potencia de 50watty quiero saber cuanto me va a durar encendido


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 24, 2007)

Necesitas saber la capacidad de carga de la bateria (Medida en Amper/Hora) una comun de automovil a gasolina (No diesel) estara entre 45 y 60 A/H.
Tu tienes una corriente de consumo (50 W) 4,2 A, si tu bateria es de 60 A/H lo divides por tu carga 4,2 A y te da (Aprox.) el tiempo: 15,30 H


----------



## thelscIVRF (Ago 24, 2007)

muchas gracias pero el coche es diesel  por lo que durara mas no? 
y si pongo dos bombillas iguales en paralelo duraria la mitad pero se encenderian igual no?


----------



## natrix (Ago 24, 2007)

Efectivamente, con dos luces en paralelo el tiempo se reduce a la mitad pero la intensidad de las luces no decrece


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 24, 2007)

Es comun que las baterias de autos a diesel sean un poquito mas grandes porque el arranque es mas pesado, de cualquier modo en la bateria deberia de estar sus especificaciones y sino es asi en el manual del automovil.
De todos modos el tiempo es aproximado ya que depende del estado general y de carga de la bateria pero te deberia dar una buena idea.
Suerte...


----------



## thelscIVRF (Ago 25, 2007)

muchas gracias a todos esto era pa una fiesta k hicimos ayer y efectivamente la luz que dio fue la misma y la bateria estuvo 5 horas y todavia tenia carga muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2007)

! ! ! ! !  Muy, muy, muy malo lo tuyo "thelscIVRF" NO invitaste ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡


----------



## thelscIVRF (Ago 26, 2007)

jejejeje esk era de una sola peña y no invitamos nada mas que a esa peña a la proxima os invito jejeje


----------

